# The Friday Watch -



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Here we go :-

*Sekonda Quartz Chrono* on the right obviously!










When I started collecting, I wanted (Oh! how I wanted! :yes: ) a chrono - a superwatch with all those dials - and one I could use to time all sorts of things, even sequence dance music. Well, I bought a lucky bag of watches for spare/repair off the bay and this was in the middle, unloved and without a battery. Stuck a battery in and cleaned it up a bit and - lo and behold off it went. Got the flybacks to sync with zero and wow, I had a chrono! Total cost was around Â£3.70, mainly for the new battery. Well pleased, and it's a beater for me, as well as being reasonably dressy. :yes:

*BUT* I've never used any of the chrono functions in reality, and it made me realise I didn't need or want a chrono, had no use for one other than cosmetically. Maybe, just maybe, if I spot a reasonable priced gold cased Poljot mechanical or an Okeah I just might, but otherwise, this watch "scratched the itch" quite effectively. :lol: And I still have it and like it and wear it, but I'll never see me using the chrono









So there's my Friday Watch (that scratched the itch) - what's yours, and the story behind it if you have one! I'll be wearing this all day, two sessions of Sequence Dancing, one teaching session, one social session!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

About a year ago I was a lurker here and I remember reading a post that Agent Orange had posted about his exotic dial Speedie MkII and the restoration Bienne had carried out. I'd never thought about buying a vintage Omega before, but I was inspired by Gary's post and so when JonW advertised a rather sorry looking MkII on Sales Corner I registered with the forum so I could post, and bought it.

I wore it for a couple of weeks and then sent it to Bienne. Now I have 10 vintage Omega (3 of them currently at Bienne) plus 2 more incoming next week  so I guess you could say it started a trend (and I could say"Gary, you've got a lot to answer for" :lol: )

Here's the watch that started that for me:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well. Myself have been collecting mechanical watches for I guess 14 years now. All kinds and all vintage except a couple new ones that I cannot bond with despite trying. Quartz to me have always been without souls heartless buggers, like an electric car compared to a muscle car.

Now I do have 1 quartz I wear for biking a GShock.

My recent turn around actually happened this week. The piece is almost tied for the longest on the wrist at a few days. I looked at this Seiko SNA451 many times over months and still thought naw just can't do it even though a spend of $270. I have been turned around. I simply cannot take this piece off and love it. Me, a wide banded quartz machine, who would have thought. It stands out to me as not being a cookie cutter case cut and grind and is instead sculptured from the breasts of angels I swear. So far I am stunned with its curvy beauty.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Speedbird II for Friday morning.

My first non-black dial:










Cheers


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I bought this from the web 1 year after arriving in Canada. I wanted a nice expensive watch to reward myself for the hard work. But after 4 months of waiting, emails with excuses and lies from the company I bought from, I start to make complaints all over: RCMP, Canadian Interpol, FBI, Swiss Police etc. This is how I found the forums: by posting watch-related negative feedback. The watch finally arrived after 11 months but by that time I already had a small collection and started to enjoy the new discovered world of WISdom. This is the watch that changed everything.

:rltb:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

My early collecting was limited to mechanicals. I was always fascinated by the engineering involved in the mechanical movement. Then about 4 years ago I got this 1969 Timex electric, that I liked so much, that it started me collecting electrics and electronics. Now I seem to be more into all these early battery powered marvels, all as a result of this one little inexpensive Timex.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rich, I remember it like it was yesterday. Some random bloke emails to buy the Mk2, and then turns into a manic Omega nut. Cool 

Well for me... it was the sm120c. I kept seeing the photos of them (yeah, cheers Sanj!) and couldnt justify one, but it was sooooo pretty... I tried all sorts of other things and then bit the bullet as even tho it took me over 18mths to admit it, I was an Omega nut deep down...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I missed out on the RLT8 when it first came out and regretted mot owning one for years,I had to go around to macs to get a fix occasionally...

When Roy told me he could make a few more I jumped on the chance to get one...

Its probably my favorite chrono...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This is the watch that marked my transition from clocks to watches: a Gruen Curvex. From this humble beginning in 2000, I then went from 1940's Gruens ---> modern Poljots (and found RLT) ---> initial dabble with Hamilton-only electrics ---> Accutrons ---> 1970's Seikos (bigtime at one point!) ---> decision in ?2004? to only collect electrics/electronics with a focus on Hamiltons.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lates arrival on a carbon strap


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JLC Master Quartz -


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I first got really interested in watches when we all had Casio "Marlin" 50m digital watches at school. Then one day our history teacher came in sporting a Seiko diver with a pepsi bezel and black rubber strap not too dissimilar to today's SKX009. This was about 1986 so I don't know what the model was. I've liked diver's and sports watches ever since although I've moved on and tried different designs recently.

Today it's my Seiko 6139 which despite being 35 years old is one of my most reliable mechanical watches.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

This is I think my most important 'watch of change'  although other notables would be my Frankentron and SM120c.

As I explained in my original arrival thread for this, I never liked divers.

Having got into hummers i was on the search for an f300 omega. I managed to pick up a really nice blue tv dialled version but unfortunately it didn't work. Determined to get a good working example I stumbled across this, never really wanted a diver but liked the look of it. By todays standards it was a steal and is in many ways the watch that started myself and Jon on the road to creating DeskDivers.

So the watch that got me into divers, omegas and led to the creation of DeskDivers and our first 'proper' article, I give you the SMf300










have a great weekend fellas, I will be flying for the next 30 hrs so see you on the sunday thread

Andy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

James said:


> It stands out to me as not being a cookie cutter case cut and grind and is instead sculptured from the breasts of angels I swear. So far I am stunned with its curvy beauty.


You OK James? :blink:

I don't have a story, sorry, I have been picky about watches since I was a schoolboy, same with needing with decent shoes too and not having anything in my pockets, foibles.

Bought this on a whim and it's seen a lot of wear recently, today included.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm surpised we have't seen one of these already. The watch that changed my mind about quartz:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

On my wrist today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Have always been attracted to watches, but then got bitten by the bug badly. However I always discounted Breitling as being too busy, that was until I saw a Steelfish. So my better half bought me one for my 40th .. now I've a few of them.

The start of it:










Wearing this:










But will be airborne later so will swap to this:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

IWC Mk XV today.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great Watches - even better stories - KEEP 'em coming guys, makes fascinating reading! :yes:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Spa'd 6309 with double domed sapphire


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry Mel I don't have a story for you 

James, I had that Seiko Sportura but on the perforated leather band - great watch :thumbsup:

I'm wearing my *Fortis B-42 Marinemaster *again today


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This watch has been the first one I tried to service. By chance and obstination I succeed, despite the mvt is an horrible DDR Roskopf mvt.

Since, to open and try to repair watches is a real pleasure for me, despite I am more an "intellectual" than a "technician", paradoxically it brings me "out of the time" and it's a very peacefull and quiet activity to balance this crazy world.

I have not to forgot the help I got from the members of the 2 fora I am member (RLT and Horlogerie Suisse) which gives a real sense to "internet community".

Bertrand


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

I have always loved watches and always had a small collection,but i used to buy Swatches and cheap "fashion" watches that caught my eye.My first "proper" watch was a ORIS pointer date but with the gold highlights has been a bit "blingy" for me.

Then early in 2007 i had a hankering for a watch that i could read easily and started surfing the net and ended up on this great forum where at the time the O&W watches were discussed a lot so i bought the O&W MP2801,I have not stopped since!!










But wearing The ENZO on one of my own straps today










Have a great weekend all,and thank-you to Mel for the great Friday theme. :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

I wear the strela today, one of my favorites watches since i started in this hobby (a couple of years ago), finally i get it last month and i love it :tongue2: :


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

After buying my grail watch (a Zenith) a couple of years ago I lost interest in other watches for a long time. It used to be my daily watch (plus a Citizen Diver for the week-end), until I saw a posting in a car forum from "oldfogeye" (I believe he is a member of the RLT forum, as well). He had shown an Ollech & Wajs in his thread. I had never heard anything about this brand before, so I started to Google. I intended to buy the Toneau one and was forwarded to Roys homepage. That is how my love for watches was flamed up again :lol: . This is the first one I have bought since then, as you can see is was not an O&W (amongst many others that followed :blush: ):










Funny enough, I have not read this thread when I have put this watch on my wrist this morning  .

all the best

Jan


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

No great story here, I'm afraid, except to say that it's the first Breitling I've owned where I've liked the bezel riders. Whether it's because they're less noticeable with the white dial, rather than the black/blue dials of others I've had, I don't know...boring I know! :lol:










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am going with this at the moment


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Always preferred mechanical, but Breitling B1 got me into the quartz thing. Not surprising for me, I no longer have it.

Anyhoow, wearing this today - Valgranges.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Blue is the colur.

Martin


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Off for a long weekend so it will be the Chrono Avenger on a black Toshi for the next 4 days


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Blue is the colur.
> 
> Martin


Mart!!! That has me salivating mate.. 'kin superb. Im now wondering what i can sell to buy it when you flip it


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Mel, for me, the Fortis Cosmo Alarm I bought in 1999 marked the transition into 'serious' watches, from the disposable quartz stuff I had only been able to afford previously. Big jump, big money, big decision.

The choice eventually came down to the instant cred of a pre-owned Rolex SD/Sub, versus the innovative functionality of a new Fortis. Never been impressed by herd animals so...










I could justify its expense as the only watch I'd ever need. That may still be true but, for a number of reasons, one of which is the discovery of this Forum, it is not the only watch I own.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I bought the Breitling eight years ago, after six months searching for the right watch. Classic, understated and a bit different from the usual Breitlings. Then the madness started! Bracelet, alligator straps with folding clasp, and after a year the Minerva arrived.

An Eberhard and an Omega was bought used and was sold again after a year. A Longines DolceVita Chronograph came and two years ago I was going to buy an O&W MP, but found "The Watch Forum" and a '69 was ordered from Roy. Six months ago I was offered a Holy Grail, a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille.

Will this ever end? I don't need more watches, but a vintage Omega, Rolex or IWC, another RLT and a Seiko diver...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Livius de Balzac said:


>


Peachy!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

From the age of about 10 I always wanted an Omega Seamaster Diving watch so in 1993 when I could afford to buy one I got this:










And from about the age of 13 I added to that list â€˜an orange faced Doxaâ€™ which at the time would have been a 300Sub from the 60â€™s but managed to buy this in January:










Since joining this forum my head had been turned towards older and vintage watches especially â€˜Electricâ€™ ones.

So in April I bought this beautiful electric form JonW (*and I am wearing it today* - Honest I am :lol: )










And in May I bought this electric from KeithT (which is due to arrive back for Silver Hawk today with a NOS replacement bezel - cheers Paul  )










As for the future well I comitted to a modern mechanical diver which will take me a few months to get, thereafter I'm on the look out for another vintage electric...

Cheers Stu.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had owned a couple of quartz watches in the 80s but generally considered them to be souless things, not worthy of collecting, then I bought this...

*Rotary Elite 200 Metres*










I now own 11 quartz watches plus one beater 

My negative attitude included all battery powered watches but I now also own 2 which have electric balances & an Accutron unk:

Anyway, I`m actually wearing this today which was my first of many RLTs :rltb:

* RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels* (1 of the original 10)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

MarkF said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > It stands out to me as not being a cookie cutter case cut and grind and is instead sculptured from the breasts of angels I swear. So far I am stunned with its curvy beauty.
> ...


Its story time was going for the drama and no angels were hurt during the manufacturing of the piece :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

A simple story of RLT... I'd always bought quartz watches with as many functions and gizmos as possible stuffed in... all as cheap as possible.

Then last year as a 'reward' for paying off my mortgage and my 50th I decided to treat myself to a "proper" watch. I started to research the well known brands Omega/Rolex/Tag/Breitling etc but then chanced upon this very forum and realised I could purchase a bespoke watch at a fraction of the price - and have one of a limited number, even if not a 'limited edition' (probably a smaller production run than some brands LE's).

So this was my first RLT...

















For me even more special & appropriate because Roy added my initials and it is #57 of just a 100 made - 57 for 1957 of course (corny I know)

As it happens, over the year, I've managed to spend at least as much as I would have on a single "Big Brand" but I do have a collection not a single watch!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

My watch collecting started as a result of a trip to Thailand back in 2005, part of which was spent in Bangkok. If you've ever bee there then you'll know that you buy copies of just about anything under the sun, watches included. There are whole stretches of stalls on the night time street markets that sell nothing but watches. Standard procedure is to ask the seller how much and then laugh and offer a drastically lower price till you reach a more reasonable Â£10 or so.

For some reason I wanted a TAG Monaco with a blue face. It took ages to find one as they were nearly all black faced. Anyway, finally found one and proudly wore it for a few days. I think the desire to own a TAG was due to the fact that the one and only watch I had at that time was a (genuine) TAG 200m quartz diver (again blue faced).

The Monaco looked OK but I just couldn'y kid myself that it was like having the real thing. When the second hand fell off and the "winder" came unglued I binned it muttering to myself what's the point of pretending to have a watch that ain't what it looks to be?

After returning to the UK I thought right what can you get for Â£10 on eBay and before I knew it I'd bought a couple of cheap Swiss vintage manual pieces that cost about the same as the fake Monaco that I'd bought in Thailand - money much better spent! I also sold by TAG diver, got about Â£250 for it and used that to buy a couple of decent pieces, including this:










That really sparked my interest and before you know it, it becomes adictive - I still like the buzz you get researching a piece you've never seen before just to try and find some info out about it. Hard to describe to some people, though obviously not here! To be honest RLT was pretty much what really fired my interest!

The Fortis was flipped long ago. Times and taste change but currently collecting German pieces and a couple of nice military issues.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> From the age of about 10 I always wanted an Omega Seamaster Diving watch so in 1993 ..


Hard to believe that watch (2531.80.00 Seamaster, 1st introduced by Omega in 1993 - Source: OMEGA DESIGNS, p. 98) has been with us for 15 years and still going strong .. I miss mine on occasion.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Not so much the watch that changed my mind as the one that blew it away!

Bought this from Watchco with a view to restoring it.










Then sent it to Omega in Bienne and got this back 5 weeks later!



















Still makes me grin from ear to ear when I wear it, as I did yesterday.

Today though I'm wearing this chunk 'o funk from 1973.










After the MKII experience I've been a total convert to Omega (with the occasional Seiko thrown in for good measure).

Have a great weekend chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry Rich!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Then sent it to Omega in Bienne and got this back 5 weeks later!


Very nice photos Gary...and even nicer watch!...but only 5 weeks? I thought these things took months and months at Bienne?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Sorry Rich!


That's the watch that started my Omega-fest alright. It's ok Gary, I forgive you :lol:



Silver Hawk said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Then sent it to Omega in Bienne and got this back 5 weeks later!
> ...


Just goes to show what an impact Gary's post had. 5 weeks turn-around, then he posts before & after pics and suddenly Omega can't cope with the demand and it's 35 week estimates :blink:


----------



## Fredrik (Swe) (May 18, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> Off for a long weekend so it will be the Chrono Avenger on a black Toshi for the next 4 days


Love that strap!Where can I get it? 

Wearing this one today (got it yesterday from Mart Broad, thanks for another great watch!)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> This is the watch that marked my transition from clocks to watches: a Gruen Curvex. From this humble beginning in 2000, I then went from 1940's Gruens ---> modern Poljots (and found RLT) --->  initial dabble with Hamilton-only electrics ---> Accutrons ---> 1970's Seikos (bigtime at one point!) ---> decision in ?2004? to only collect electrics/electronics with a focus on Hamiltons.


That's nice, Paul, but what are you actually wearing today? h34r:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Haven't got the watch that started me off...had a couple of modern Omega's and then a Breitling Superocean Chrono....but always wanted a 1969 Speedmaster...the year of my birth..problem was..Omega+1969.+Speedmaster = Â£Â£Â£'s.*

So i rather rashly purchased a joblot of bits and bobs at an auction....in there amongst the obvious crap, was a strange looking Omega an f300...???

Never even heard of one...did some digging...thought to myself, i have a go at that..hence why i haven't got it...and many subsequent guinea pigs.....my learning curve was steep and expensive...

I shudder now to think i what i did to some of them in the early days...but as they say..practise makes perfect.....um..well yeah..OK!!!

Anyway, whilst not having my first, or even my tenth, i will post a library pic of an early member of my collection...long since gone though...










*God bless her, and i hope she is still running... :cry2: *

Keith

PS..Still haven't got the '69 Speedie, but that may all change soon


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

No story from me,







Some very interesting reads and some great watches on display. I've been wearing my new arrival since it dropped on the mat yesterday. 

Took a few quick and dirty pics, and this is the best one. :blink:










I'll try and take some better pics next week when my new Toshi strap arrives.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I am a big fan of Seiko  and some of their pieces still surprise me.

I bought this Italian chrono a few months back.............










and ended buying all these h34r:










These chrono's had a particularly short production run from April 1998 through to (about) Jan 1999.

Also there a big beast at 47mm, and everyone knows the quality of the bracelet.

Great thread BTW and some interesting pieces.

Regards

Derek


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice pieces and stories guys keep it up.

It's funny. I went for an interview today, looking to change it up in my working life, in a list of three candidates now, then back to the home office. I decided to wear something different today not a vintage and not the Seiko I have had on for some days. Now they know I collect watches, all my e-mail addy's are related to such.

So I had these Strela come in for the guys in the watch group and maybe keep one for myself so wore one to the meeting. Everywhere I go the conversation turns to watches always. When I mentioned Russian the three guys ears really perked up. Everyone knows Swiss, Pacific Rim pieces but no one knows anything about Russian. My Strela was passed around everyone was in awe over the piece. Then had to explain the history of Poljot and the watch factory. It seems there is still this aura about the Russians. One of the guys wants me to get him one now he is a collector also.

Next to my enlightenment the Seiko gave me this week of quartz I would have to place Russian pieces next to it. The Strela and other Russian pieces seem to invoke this sense of mysteriousness and intrigue. I would have to say that this in the past opened me up to "Ethnic" markets of watch manufacturers that are not in the mainstream despite my off & on again relationship and experience with the Strela and Russian time keepers.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The watch that drew me to RLT and this forum...

*RLT 13 (on Toshi Tan!)*










...and the one I'm wearing today, which was my first mechanical...

*Omega Dynamic Chronograph*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

if I had to post every watch that changed my mind I would be here all day :lol:

So here is my latest


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

its the watch forums more than the watches themselves that set me of

and led to my latest


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> That's nice, Paul, but what are you actually wearing today? h34r:


Careful Rich...you'll get me in trouble. h34r: :lol:

But of course, you are quite correct, even as a lover of vintage American gold watches, this is too small for me...in fact, I only wore it once (  ), it was one of my first eBay purchases, but I do still own it.

Today it's my Longines...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely IWC John.......


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

VinceR said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > From the age of about 10 I always wanted an Omega Seamaster Diving watch so in 1993 ..
> ...


Doh! I meant 2003 :cry2: - During a lifetime trip to Australia and New Zealand bought at Sydney Jewelers, Queen Victiria Building, Sydney. Australia - MAY *2003 * :lol:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

In the 1970s when i was a teenager my dad owned and wore a large Tudor Oyster watch. Then along came Seiko and every middle manager at that time hastily offloaded their "old fashioned " swiss watches and started buying Japanese.My dad offered me the Tudor but i turned it down flat as being way too old for me ......oh the foolishness of youth !!! he sold it to a collegue and bought two brand new Seiko s ; one was a yellow and blue faced chrono (the dogs dangly bits at the time)

and a more conservative but very handsome black dialed chrono. My dad was a good sport and in my late teens let me borrow and wear these watches if i was going clubbing or on a date. I have had an interest in watches since that time in my life . More than thirty years later i had the good forturne to find out that my work collegue and good friend "Mach" had

the same interest and introduced me to RLT.

i still regret to this day not taking the Tudor my dad offered me however i do have his black dialed Seiko ( i now

know is a 6138-3002) that he gave me a couple of years ago to pass on to my eldest son.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Lovely IWC John.......


I concur. Very nice indeed. I wondered what the Doxa was going to make room for 

Back home now after a busy day (including meeting PhilM for a coffee and a chat  ) and have changed over to this beast for the evening.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> I am a big fan of Seiko  and some of their pieces still surprise me.
> 
> I bought this Italian chrono a few months back.............
> 
> ...


I love seeing your collections change Derek, start off with one and then before you know it .... :thumbup:


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

Â£50 is enough.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The one that changed my mind about quartz....










HAGW, all


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I sometimes think of my Seamaster Pro as the watch that got me into "nice" watches but now realise that it was on my wrist for over three years before my next (or first) foray into the jewellers.

After reading about them I had got it in my mind that my next watch had to be an IWC. While on holiday one year I was in and out of duty free jewellers looking for one that sold them. I eventually found one and that was it, there was no going back.

I came out with my Spitfire Fliegerchronograph. I know now that this is when the damage was done - shortly afterwards I had a Doppelchronograph and not long after that the next watch........and so it goes.........


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Stanford said:


> I sometimes think of my Seamaster Pro as the watch that got me into "nice" watches but now realise that it was on my wrist for over three years before my next (or first) foray into the jewellers.
> 
> After reading about them I had got it in my mind that my next watch had to be an IWC. While on holiday one year I was in and out of duty free jewellers looking for one that sold them. I eventually found one and that was it, there was no going back.
> 
> I came out with my Spitfire Fliegerchronograph. I know now that this is when the damage was done - shortly afterwards I had a Doppelchronograph and not long after that the next watch........and so it goes.........


 :drool:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely IWC John.......
> ...


Thanks guys .... my first (and probably only) IWC 

Rich the Doxa and a few others made way for it, still I am very pleased you don't see them come up for sale very often.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a mini collection of 3 watches, zeno diver, O&W & a Sorna worldtime. According to the 710 this was a bit excessive :blink:

I was just about to but an Omega Seamaster but happened to mention that even if I had one I wouldn't be happy because really what I wanted was a Rolex Sub.

So on the understanding that I wouldn't buy another watch EVER the 710 bought me this










h34r: That was about 30 watches ago & now for birthdays, Christmas & anniversaries etc she just askes "have you seen a watch you want" :lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes think of my Seamaster Pro as the watch that got me into "nice" watches but now realise that it was on my wrist for over three years before my next (or first) foray into the jewellers.
> ...


 :jawdrop:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Speedy Pro for me today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not wearing this, but I forgot to post my story this morning 










A long long time ago, with a healthy bank account and a lovely bare wrist I mentioned to a good friend of mine Jason (yes you know the one :tongue2: ) that I'd just managed to get a bonus through work and was thinking about treating myself to a watch. I hadn't worn one for a few years and the last was that I had was a Storm and that was looking pretty beaten up.

So one afternoon he invited me around for a coffee and to show me some watches, I turned up and before I knew it I was standing in his kitchen thumbling with all of his prize possessions thinking why has he got so many watches, this isn't normal is it :doctor: then before I knew it we were upstairs looking at more watches on the internet and browsing RLT and one of it's infamous Friday watch threads







After all of this I needed a lie down so I headed home thinking I don't know what I want 

Eventually I started looking at Poljot as I had seen Jason's and I quite liked the idea of having a mechanical watch with an alarm, then one evening I found myself registering on eBay and searching for watches and before I knew it I had bid on one and won it :clap:

The watch arrived, I changed the strap and before I knew it I was looking for another and the rest is history 

BTW Apart from finding out that it is normal to own more than one watch, the second thing to come out of it is to find this place and realise there really is some top people out there :friends:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I turned up and before I knew it I was standing in his kitchen thumbling with all of his prize possessions


Ooh err :rofl:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was a normal coffee meeting until that point


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I'm not wearing this, but I forgot to post my story this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And b4 I knew it......

Saw that a few times


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stanford said:


> I sometimes think of my Seamaster Pro as the watch that got me into "nice" watches but now realise that it was on my wrist for over three years before my next (or first) foray into the jewellers.
> 
> After reading about them I had got it in my mind that my next watch had to be an IWC. While on holiday one year I was in and out of duty free jewellers looking for one that sold them. I eventually found one and that was it, there was no going back.
> 
> I came out with my Spitfire Fliegerchronograph. I know now that this is when the damage was done - shortly afterwards I had a Doppelchronograph and not long after that the next watch........and so it goes.........


You lot remind me what i've sold


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> And b4 I knew it......
> 
> Saw that a few times


Me too, especially after hanging out on here :lol:


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes think of my Seamaster Pro as the watch that got me into "nice" watches but now realise that it was on my wrist for over three years before my next (or first) foray into the jewellers.
> ...


terrific looking watch-like you i think the Iwc are great watches,let me know if you want an IWC book with all the new watches

i will send it to you f. o.c.=great pictures of the range


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been wearing this all day and it's now on a tegimented bracelet :tongue2: This great watch has to be one of best watches i have

owned and the longest i have ever kept a watch


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

donnelly said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Stanford said:
> ...


Sorry Paul, don't mean to :no:

Thanks for the offer donnelly, but I already have one


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

An hourroughly till Saturday! :yes:

This has worked out great, hearing the stories behind the watches makes them (and the posters ? Postees? ) come alive, I'm well satisfied that *I'm* normal compared with most of you :rofl:

Seriously though, this has been a good theme I think, I'll try to come up with another idea later on, but to me at least this has been much more interesting than just "I'm wearing this to-day!" and a piccie :yes:



Thanks guys, you've still an hour to add the last few to the Friday Watch that "scratched the itch"


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

OK Mel, here's a watch that did change my mind and turned me on to another well known brand.

At most of you know I hate cyclop's and Mercedes hands so I had a natural aversion to all things Rolex. That was until I was supping wine at a mates house and we did a quick watch swap. Somehow I ended up with this on my wrist.



















I have to admit that it just felt so right somehow even with the rattly old bracelet . Noticing my wrist glances and reluctance to hand it back at the end of the evening I was loaned the watch for a week. OK I admit that the first thing I did was replaced the bracelet with black Nato (so much better).

After that all too brief encounter I knew I had to get a Sub no date of some description. I wish my coffers could have stretched to 5513 from 67 like the one above but I'm more than happy with my more modern 14060.










So far I've resisted the temptation to dig into their back catalogue, although if money were no object this has to be my all time favourite Rolex.










Just so right on so many levels to my eyes at least,

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## IronMonkey (May 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have always loved watches and always had a small collection,but i used to buy Swatches and cheap "fashion" watches that caught my eye.My first "proper" watch was a ORIS pointer date but with the gold highlights has been a bit "blingy" for me.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Really like the look of your watch! I've searched the net for the MP2801, but can't seem to find any with green hands! Just wondering where you bought it from & if you've had the hands, strap, etc modified?

Thanks!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

IronMonkey said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > HI all,
> ...


i think (and please correct me if im wrong) that the colour your seeing on the hands is the lume......


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

After a few years of only mechanicals in 'the box' I realised that I wanted something a bit more technical and 'tooly' - which led me to this chunk of titanium...


----------



## IronMonkey (May 25, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> IronMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] said:
> ...


Yep, the lume!


----------

